# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC Router - 170x200x60

## CKD

*CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC Router - 170x200x60*

Trong quá trình DIY, mình có hổ trợ cho vài cậu Sinh viên là đề tài nghiêm cứu và Luận văn tốt nhiệp. Trong quá trình chế tác, có tranh thủ lưu lại vài bức ảnh. Nay nhóm SV ấy cũng đã tốt nghiệp, việc làm cũng đã ổn định nên mình xin đưa vài bức ảnh lên đây để giới thiệu với anh em.

Sau khi hoàn thiện






Gia công ra từng mảnh thế này rồi ghép lại


Lật em nó tứ phía xem sao

----------

conga, Cuongcoco, duonghoang, josphamduy, kametoco, Khongnickname, minhtriet, mrcao86, ppgas, secondhand

----------


## Cuongcoco

Quá đẹp, a cho e hỏi với kềt cấu như thế phay nhôm với đồng nổi không, có rung không

----------


## CKD

Chưa thử bác à. Mới dùng chạy mạch in, fiber glass thôi.

----------


## kametoco

các bác ơi như trong hình số 4 thì làm sao để cắt cây nhôm định hình cho nó vuông góc với mặt cây nhôm để ráp vô tấm nhôm đã phay phẳng đc vậy bác, 
với lại cây nhôm định hình dài khoản 2m mua về có cần phay phẳng lại để ráp đc ray trượt vuông không ạ. thanks

----------


## CKD

Cắt nhôm thì dùng máy cắt nhôm thông thường là được rồi bạn. Khi làm cẩn thận do đạt thôi.
Nhôm dài 2m thì khá là dài đấy. Phải tùy theo profile, kích thước, độ dày thì mới đánh giá được. Ngoài ra tùy mục đích chế máy mà cần độ chính xác khác nhau nữa.

----------


## CKD

Mấy nay bận quá.. up thêm mấy tấm hình trong giai đoạn thiết kế.

Bản vẽ chiếu..




Mô phỏng bộ Z


1 chi tiết trên bộ Z

----------

hk0569, josphamduy

----------


## CKD

Thêm vài tấm hình  :Big Grin: 

Lắp vào


Lại lắp tiếp

----------

Gamo, minhtriet, mrcao86, Nam CNC, nsonkha, titi, Tuanlm, vanminh063

----------


## maxx.side

anh CKD cho hỏi Nhôm mặt bàn loại này mua ở đâu thế, đang bí cái mặt bàn cho máy của em, tìm zong zong chỉ thấy loại nhôm mặt bàn chuyên cho gỗ nhìn mỏng manh quá, đang tìm loại hạng nặng để ăn nhôm

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thêm vài tấm hình 
> 
> Lắp vào
> 
> 
> Lại lắp tiếp


Bác CKD bộ khung như thế này tốn bao nhiêu đó bác (tất tần tật - trừ bộ điện và Động cơ)

----------


## CKD

Nếu chỉ tính nhôm thì 2tr.
Trượt & con trượt thì tùy tình hình. Lúc trước mình mua trượt tính kg, con trượt thì 100k/con.
Vit thì e là giờ khó mà mua vì nó là vit ren
Công cán thì tùy theo máy làm nhanh hay chậm..

----------


## CKD

Chạy mạch chargepump option thêm vào bob cho mach3

----------

josphamduy, vodat147

----------


## CKD

Lục lại được cái đống rác năm xưa...

Từ cái này


Kết hợp với cái này


Ra gần đủ nguyên tấm  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

kekea

----------


## CKD

Còn tồn vài ảnh chưa up, lên luôn.

----------

kekea

----------


## vusvus

bác cho e hỏi về cái sờ pín này là máy soi gỗ hả bác, em nó có ăn nhôm với điều khiển tốc độ bằng mach 3 được không bác

----------


## CKD

1. Điều khiển được tốc đọ qua Mach3.
2. Spindle nào cũng ăn nhôm được. Có chăng là ăn nhôm thế nào thôi.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

bác làm ơn giải ngố giúp e vụ điều khiển tốc độ bằng mach 3 cho cái máy soi này với ạ, em cám ơn bác

----------


## CKD

Cái này lại là khía cạnh khác.
Cơ bản với người dùng là mua đồ phù hợp rồi phối ghép. Còn về lý thuyết thì nó là PWM.
Do là dùng trực tiếp với điện áp lớn 110-220V, cơ thể chết người nếu có sơ sót, nên không đùa được. Do đó mình sẽ không bàn việc đó ở đây. Nếu có thì sẽ bàn ở chủ đề khác, tập trung hơn.

----------


## vusvus

có 3 từ PWM cũng được rồi bác, e mò từ từ chắc cũng ra, bác có tài liệu hay link gì không cho em xin với,
trước giờ e cũng định dùng máy soi gỗ nhưng ngại là cắm vào phát là nó lên max 35000rpm luôn không dk được nay thấy bác làm được là  e có hy vọng rồi, mà cái collet cho nó bác xử lý thế nào e có cái máy soi của maktec nhưng chỉ kẹp được dao 6.35 thôi e có thử lắp dao 6 nhưng không được

----------


## CKD

Collet thì makita nhật may mắn có thể tìm được 6mm.
Loại này, hoặc maktec370 mấy anh bạn Thái dùng cho cnc rất nhiều. Vì dùng nhiều nên nhu cầu kẹp dao cũng nhiều. Do đó mấy anh Thái có làm collet 3,4,5,6 mm cho nó. Nhớ mang máng là bán tầm >10usd.

----------


## vusvus

còn con sờ pín của bác thì sao ạ, collet nó có bán ở chợ không bác

----------


## CKD

> còn con sờ pín của bác thì sao ạ, collet nó có bán ở chợ không bác


Mình thấy mình trả lời rất cụ thể rồi mà




> Collet thì makita nhật may mắn có thể tìm được 6mm.
> Loại này, hoặc maktec370 mấy anh bạn Thái dùng cho cnc rất nhiều. Vì dùng nhiều nên nhu cầu kẹp dao cũng nhiều. Do đó mấy anh Thái có làm collet 3,4,5,6 mm cho nó. Nhớ mang máng là bán tầm >10usd.


Tức là makita như trong hình, nội địa nhật.. có thể tìm mua được 6mm. Mà nội địa nhật thì chỉ có đồ cũ. Và mua được hay không thì do may mắn.
Loại này.. tức vẫn là makita, không phải cho nội địa.. hoặc maktec370 là con tương đương (makita china) thì có 6.34. Không có 6mm.. hoặc có thể liên hệ với đại lý chính hãng để hỏi.
Cũng loại này.. nhưng bên Thái, do bên đó hội DIY CNC sử dụng nhiều. Nên họ có tự chế collet size từ 3-6mm. Giá khoảng trên 10usd.

Còn cái của mình.. giờ đâu còn là của mình.. nên đâu có ý nghĩa gì nếu nó là 6 hay 6.34? Mà của mình lúc đó là 6mm.

----------

vusvus

----------


## Baclieu

Gian khung nay ban CKD dung dep. Vai may dung trong tam. Ban co the lam cho toi mot bo nhu vay khong.? Kinh phi khoang bao nhieu ?

----------


## cdtphuc

Các khung nhôm đều cắt cnc hết a hả? Chi phí bao nhiu a. E đang chuẩn bị vài tháng nữa là nhận đatn, đang định làm 1 con mà chưa biết làm thế nào a ơi

----------


## CKD

> Gian khung nay ban CKD dung dep. Vai may dung trong tam. Ban co the lam cho toi mot bo nhu vay khong.? Kinh phi khoang bao nhieu ?





> Các khung nhôm đều cắt cnc hết a hả? Chi phí bao nhiu a. E đang chuẩn bị vài tháng nữa là nhận đatn, đang định làm 1 con mà chưa biết làm thế nào a ơi


Về cơ bản thì giá là rất vô chừng nếu không phải sản phẩm thuần thương mại. Lý do tại sao?
Giá linh kiện, vật tư tuỳ theo cũ mới, hàng lõm hay zịn v.v... nên tạm tính theo giá mua mới hết thì thế này (tất nhiên tận dụng đồ cũ thì rẻ hơn)
- Trục trượt và con trượt tầm 1.5tr.
- Vit me bi tầm 2.5tr.
- Motor & driver tầm 2tr (closed loop thì 9-10tr, chênh lệch khủng luôn).
- Spindle maktec MT370 & speed control tầm 1.5tr (nếu 800W watercooler tầm 5tr).
- BOB + Power + điện linh tinh tầm 2tr.
- Nhôm khung máy và chi phí gia công tầm 3.5tr.

Vậy bèo bèo phải tầm 13-16tr mới được. Nếu full ready to run thì có thể phải công thêm 1-2 triệu công cán.
Nếu săn đồ cũ, tận dụng v.v... thì giảm được thêm nữa  :Smile: .

----------


## thuynx

Chào bạn. Mình muốn mua bộ khung này của bạn bạn có bán không và giá cả thế nào bạn ơi?

CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC Router - 170x200x60

----------


## CKD

> Chào bạn. Mình muốn mua bộ khung này của bạn bạn có bán không và giá cả thế nào bạn ơi?
> 
> CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC Router - 170x200x60


Máy này chỉ duy nhất có 1 cái, mình làm tiết kiệm nhất có thể dành cho SV. Vậy nên không thể bán được ạ.

----------


## thuynx

Bạn ơi, Bạn có thể cho mình xin thiết kế của bộ khung này không bạn?
Cảm ơn bạn nhiều.




> Còn tồn vài ảnh chưa up, lên luôn.
> Đính kèm 20838
> 
> Đính kèm 20839
> 
> Đính kèm 20840
> 
> Đính kèm 20841
> 
> Đính kèm 20842

----------


## Gacongnghe

> Về cơ bản thì giá là rất vô chừng nếu không phải sản phẩm thuần thương mại. Lý do tại sao?
> Giá linh kiện, vật tư tuỳ theo cũ mới, hàng lõm hay zịn v.v... nên tạm tính theo giá mua mới hết thì thế này (tất nhiên tận dụng đồ cũ thì rẻ hơn)
> - Trục trượt và con trượt tầm 1.5tr.
> - Vit me bi tầm 2.5tr.
> - Motor & driver tầm 2tr (closed loop thì 9-10tr, chênh lệch khủng luôn).
> - Spindle maktec MT370 & speed control tầm 1.5tr (nếu 800W watercooler tầm 5tr).
> - BOB + Power + điện linh tinh tầm 2tr.
> - Nhôm khung máy và chi phí gia công tầm 3.5tr.
> 
> ...


Bác CKD cho e hỏi ngu tý...  E đang muốn chế thêm vít me cho con máy cắt nhôm ( e thợ nhôm kính bác ạ) ví dụ như e chỉ dùng mỗi vít me, động cơ bước và diver cho nó chế thành mô hình như chế độ job,  hand của máy cnc .  Mà ko liên quan tới hệ thống cnc thì nó có hoạt động độc lập dc ko. Và E đang thắc mắc là ko biết sử đụng hệ thống đo như thế nào ạ

----------


## CKD

Không cnc thì phải làm cái bộ điều khiển gì đó, ví dụ plc hoặc thiết bị nào đó tương đương.
Chứ driver không thì nó không tự chạy được.

----------


## Gacongnghe

> Không cnc thì phải làm cái bộ điều khiển gì đó, ví dụ plc hoặc thiết bị nào đó tương đương.
> Chứ driver không thì nó không tự chạy được.


Ví dụ sử dụng bộ này thì nó có điều khiển dc hệ thống ko bác . 
E chưa va chạm món thiết kế lắp ráp này bao giờ. Bác cho e xin cái zalo  Nhờ bác làm giám sát kĩ thuật cho e dc ko bác.  Công cán ko quan trọng giao lưu học hỏi là chính oke nhe bac.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Ví dụ sử dụng bộ này thì nó có điều khiển dc hệ thống ko bác . 
> E chưa va chạm món thiết kế lắp ráp này bao giờ. Bác cho e xin cái zalo  Nhờ bác làm giám sát kĩ thuật cho e dc ko bác.  Công cán ko quan trọng giao lưu học hỏi là chính oke nhe bac.


bộ này đắt tiền hơn cây máy tính rồi

----------


## CKD

> Ví dụ sử dụng bộ này thì nó có điều khiển dc hệ thống ko bác . 
> E chưa va chạm món thiết kế lắp ráp này bao giờ. Bác cho e xin cái zalo  Nhờ bác làm giám sát kĩ thuật cho e dc ko bác.  Công cán ko quan trọng giao lưu học hỏi là chính oke nhe bac.


Có zalo là sdt dưới sign

----------


## nguyễn mạnh cường

> Còn tồn vài ảnh chưa up, lên luôn.
> Đính kèm 20838
> 
> Đính kèm 20839
> 
> Đính kèm 20840
> 
> Đính kèm 20841
> 
> Đính kèm 20842


Bác cho em hỏi bác làm con này vitme vs thanh trượt phi bao nhiêu đấy ạ bác mua ở đâu chỉ em với ạ em đang học mà tìm mua đồ khó quá em cám ơn ạ

----------

